# Propping a Dolphin Super Skiff



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Any reason you chose the 60 over the 70?

I don't think I have ever seen a super skiff that didn't have a 70 on it.


----------



## capt jim (Feb 9, 2021)

fjmaverick said:


> Any reason you chose the 60 over the 70?
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a super skiff that didn't have a 70 on it.


Ive owned 2. One with a 60 and one with a 70. Surprisingly similar performance I wanted that particular Merc For this one.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I also havent seen a Super skiff with a 60, usually a 70 or sometimes even a 90 2 stroke. I do have a buddy with an old evinrude 50 on his older SS and he gets around just fine. Sorry no help on propping it, but I'm sure it'll be a fine motor for it. Everyone always says call Jack Foreman on prop advice. I have no experience with him though.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Not a Dolphin SS, but these videos of the Floyd Skiff Co. 10wt, show how well the Merc 60R performs on Brian Floyd's 10wt tunnel version. I think he ended up using a 4-blade Merc SpitFire X7 prop. But, I don't know the pitch size. You could send him a direct message and ask him @Skiffmizer




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424199212295136






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=431901078191616






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=409989663716091


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

I just went through this prop selection for the same motor and similar hull ( willy Roberts 15 Slopoke).​
Power Tech SWC3: Standard Rotation 9.25 X 11​Motor: Mercury

Call Ken at PropGods: order it from him. Tell him you'd like to have it vented. I promise you there is no better prop for your application. 941-735-5808​


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Honest question: The Merc 60R is a 15" shaft outboard. How do you make it work on a 20" transom?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

sydngoose said:


> I just went through this prop selection for the same motor and similar hull ( willy Roberts 15 Slopoke).​
> Power Tech SWC3: Standard Rotation 9.25 X 11​Motor: Mercury
> 
> Call Ken at PropGods: order it from him. Tell him you'd like to have it vented. I promise you there is no better prop for your application. 941-735-5808​


Calling Ken at PropGods is good advice, but the prop you recommended will not fit on the OP's Mercury 60R.
Good question Snookdaddy, Re: the 15" shaft!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Im thinking a superskiff with that much deadrise designed for a 20" motor would not be a good combo for a 15" Shaft Merc 60R


----------



## capt jim (Feb 9, 2021)

Guys , thanks for the feedback. Chris , I agree with you on the 15" being the wrong motor with the 18 degree deadrise- I appreciate it. It's difficult to get application information on the R (From Mercury) . Sure seems like a tiny market they are targeting considering the length and weight . I cancelled my order and am back in line for a 20" command thrust. I'll contact Ken , he helped and sold me a prop prior . Good dude . thanks again
jim


----------



## silver-streak (Aug 2, 2017)

capt jim said:


> I'm rebuilding an older Dolphin Super Skiff and will be repowering it with a 60 Hp motor. (Merc,s new 60r) Wondering what props have worked on these boats pushed by 60 hp . Obviously i'm looking for hole shot and grip while in turns.
> Any help is appreciated.



I have an older SS with a merc 60 on it. New engine, now im running a power tec 12 pitch 3 blade. Runs fine. The guys with the 70 yam have about 4/5 mph on me top end. My hole shot and cruise is fine. The thing sips gas


----------



## capt jim (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks Silver Streak …thats a big help


----------

